# DSLR, Go-Pro or Digital Camera?



## Black Panther (Sep 25, 2015)

OK I know that a DSLR is a better option than your ordinary digital cam, I do have an old DSLR which weighs like a pound.... But then what's the deal with Go-Pro? Is it worth the money or would it be better to spend on a more modern DSLR?

Another question, my budget would be €300 maximum. What would be best for that price?
A Go-Pro? 
An expensive digital camera? 
Or a cheap DSLR?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Pro is more for video. Are you looking for still images or video recording?

Also, it is likely that your best option for still images would be the camera on your phone, if you use anything recent in cell phone tech.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 25, 2015)

I would suggest a basic Nikon DSLR camera if you are wanting to take high quality resolution photos.  I am an amateur photographer and have found it to work best.  I've tried lower end digital cameras and just didn't like not having the ability to change lenses for further away shots.  With a DSLR, the standard lens is 55-300mm.  And, as you save money, you would be able to add lenses to your collection!  If you go to the tpu darkroom thread, you can see different photos taken with a variety of cameras.  It just all depends on what you're looking to do with a camera.  As @sneekypeet said, a lot of smart phones have great cameras for everyday use but not my choice for quality photos....My preference is the DSLR!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-photography-club.76565/page-80#post-3345135


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 25, 2015)

Still images, but then I always got the best still images by freezing 1080p off a Canon video camera...

My cell phone is ancient, it's an LG Arena like 5 years old with a 5MP cam. Photos are very bad.
I don't remember them being as bad but here's the last photo I took and it screams dirt. Photos still very noisy no matter how much I clean the phone (didn't dismantle it) and anyway it's not worth today considering it's only 5MP.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

They  are two different uses.

DSLR video is good in low light and many lens  options and setting

Go Pro is ONLY outdoors and wide angle shots
*
SO... it depends what your shooting *


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 25, 2015)

Your better off with a regular digital camera at 300 euro you are going to wind up with a crappy DSLR with a cheap lens, if you had more money to spend than a DSLR would be a more viable option.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 25, 2015)

Just an example of a quick search on eBay resulted with this find

http://m.ebay.ie/itm/Nikon-D5000-DSLR-Digital-Camera-Nikkor-55-200mm-extras-/231698440248?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

If you want just a general video camera that takes photos just get a good point and shoot. GO talk to and camera store
DSLR has a steep learning curve. You need to know what your doing to buy used DSLR equipment


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 25, 2015)

nolafotoknut said:


> Just a quick search on eBay resulted with this find
> 
> http://m.ebay.ie/itm/Nikon-D5000-DSLR-Digital-Camera-Nikkor-55-200mm-extras-/231698440248?nav=SEARCH



If it had been professionally cleaned that might be a good deal but in my limited experience well used cameras have dirty sensors which leads to more expense taking them to a shop to get cleaned.
Also its pretty old.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

It has 27,397 actuations  Thats almost 1/2 its shutter life


----------



## nolafotoknut (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree but this was just an example of what could be available.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

It's just an example of what can be found, not a "go buy it" I'm sure. That's how I took it.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

The deal with Go pro is the new ones are awesome but its an outdoor camera. The base model "Hero" is not bad ether. 1080 5 mp 3 hr battery. Does not come out of its waterproof case. $130 in the US.

I have examples of both DSLR video and GoPro if you want to see them


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 25, 2015)

OK I was right in thinking of no Go-Pro then 



Batou1986 said:


> Your better off with a regular digital camera at 300 euro you are going to wind up with a crappy DSLR with a cheap lens, if you had more money to spend than a DSLR would be a more viable option.



But with DSLR one could start of by buying a really good camera for cheap, then buy a better lens later?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2015)

Lenses are not cheap. What do you want to shoot? Pictures? Video?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 26, 2015)

Nikon D5100 user here. If you don't like the bulk, consider mirrorless. Typically slightly cheaper and smaller, with small tradeoff in low light situations . Also, unless you are trying to get razor sharp images stick with stock lens. My primes spend more time collecting dust because I don't like swapping lens unless necessary (especially in the rain).


----------



## flmatter (Sep 26, 2015)

Just a suggestion and it fits in between the expensive point n shoot and cheaper dslr's, is the 4/3 camera's that are out or mirrorless camera's. Olympus, Sony and Panasonic have good offerings.  Gives you the portability of a PnS but with lense offerings and options of a dslr.  Nikon J1 kit starts around $340 usd and prices go up from there depending on what you want in mega pixels and kit offerings.

A lot depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 26, 2015)

The difference between a point and shoot, DSLR, Cell Phone, Go Pro or otherwise is as follows.


Will it get wet? Could it possibly get wet? Water proof point and shoot, or Go Pro. 

Do you care enough to learn to use settings, buy filters, and a few different lenses, keep the batteries charged, a protective case to keep it all in? Are you after the best image quality in almost all conditions? DSLR

Do you want to not think too much about it, use it and have good quality photos, and up to 4K video in one, with a few shortfalls? Buy a good cell phone. 



I have my T1i and have been using it and a couple lenses, UV, polarized filter, stand, telescope mount, and much else and its my go to when I know I will want high end pictures. My old point and shoot was good, but the in ability to really do advanced work with it left me wanting more. My S5 with 4K video, and 16MP pictures is a excellent choice for 80% of my needs. My HG20 camcorder with built in HDD is and has been great, its zoom is astounding, and recording time amazing.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 26, 2015)

Why not try a compact SLR like this sony alpha 5000? You would get near dslr quality but in a very compact package. You can change the lens anytime you want. I think that is a good balance between size and quality. Sony have very good review for their line of compact DSLR.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 26, 2015)

You are not going to want a GoPro if photography is the main concern. A decent DSLR would be find. Even just a Nikon or Canon point and shoot.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2015)

A gopro is fun but very limited in what it can do. Go to a camera shop and hold a few types and ask questions.


----------



## VickyPathoda (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## gaximodo (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure if you can get Sony mirrorless A5000/A5100 for your budget, they are capable to produce high IQ photos and light in weight.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got both a solid Digital, and a solid lower-mid grade DSLR (Nikon D5100), and for fast, quick, and good shots, I prefer the little Digital. For shots where I have time to setup the scene and the camera, I get better images from Nikon.


----------



## taz420nj (Oct 6, 2015)

At the risk of pissing off the ever-present CaNikon whores who think Canon and Nikon are the be-all and end-all of photography, I will throw in a suggestion for the very often overlooked and unfairly dismissed Pentax K-50.  I've had mine for about a year, and it is a seriously awesome body at an entry-level price.  It's got nearly every professional feature that an amateur photographer could need.  It is also weather-sealed, and most importantly..  The flagship feature of Pentax bodies, they all use K-mount lenses..  This means you have 40 years worth of compatible glass on the market.  Canon and Nikon change their lenses every few years, which means you can only use certain (usually very expensive) lenses with certain bodies.  Pentax has kept the same mount since the 70's, only making forward changes as technology advanced while retaining backward compatibility (with a few exceptions).  You are free to use a manual focus film lens or a current-year digital lens, depending on your abilities and situation.  It's about $300 for the body, or $500 with the two standard kit lenses.I really don't think there's a better camera for a better price on the market.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 7, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> At the risk of pissing off the ever-present CaNikon whores who think Canon and Nikon are the be-all and end-all of photography, I will throw in a suggestion for the very often overlooked and unfairly dismissed Pentax K-50.  I've had mine for about a year, and it is a seriously awesome body at an entry-level price.  It's got nearly every professional feature that an amateur photographer could need.  It is also weather-sealed, and most importantly..  The flagship feature of Pentax bodies, they all use K-mount lenses..  This means you have 40 years worth of compatible glass on the market.  Canon and Nikon change their lenses every few years, which means you can only use certain (usually very expensive) lenses with certain bodies.  Pentax has kept the same mount since the 70's, only making forward changes as technology advanced while retaining backward compatibility (with a few exceptions).  You are free to use a manual focus film lens or a current-year digital lens, depending on your abilities and situation.  It's about $300 for the body, or $500 with the two standard kit lenses.I really don't think there's a better camera for a better price on the market.


Well, other than starting out by intentionally attempting to piss off several people by referring to them as "Whores", I agree with your assessment of the Pentak line., I bought my father a K1000 several years ago, and passed it to my sister when he died. It's an excellent camera, and camera line. I do, however, think he was more referring to the cameras (except the GoPro) in a more generic sense. 

In other words, it would have been perfectly acceptable to put up your 2 cents like the rest of us, if you hadn't decided to insult people here in your first dozen words.


----------

